# ***Official member of "the dark side".......



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

YEEEEEAAAHH BABY!











brand-new '11 Max Limited, "orbital blue"

The wheels are on order to put my law2's on it but they're not expected to make it in by the end of the week. - May be stuck with a borrowed set of 28" mudlites for this weekend unless someone has a spare set of 14" wheels they can loan me for RYC. 

Gotta some how get the snorkels done & audio tubes on by the weekend; not much time with a normal work schedule, but I'll make it happen. Also gonna inx-nay the spark arrestor & snorkel the exhaust up to the rack. 


Will be doing the 4" lift and rad relocate in the next couple weeks, then a QSC primary in the coming months. - Other than that, just planning to ride & enjoy it w/o having to constantly wrench on it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice! congrats!


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

congrats!...love the color


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats man!!! Welcome to tha Dark Side....:rockn:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! - The color sold it. All things said and done I could have gotten a little more for my trade-in someplace else but between the color & the dealership being very "mod friendly" on warranty work I said screw it & signed the papers. 

Will not miss working on the kitty all the time, thats for sure!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thats what I said! I can't wait to ride without wrenching so dang much! 

That is a SICK looking bike man, got quite a few new hams out there this weekend. Just finished mine and my friends 12 1000 outty...came out sick! On law 2's and m12's. I need to get my h3's and skinny 2's. I'm gonna see how the 29.5's do this weekend though, I have a feeling I"m gonna like the old laws better than new. 

I did the exhaust mod to mine also, just cut it open and cut a few holes in the inlet tube and right before the end cap. Worked out very very well.

edit: my dealer is also VERY mod friendly, I just still am undecided if I want to work on it myself or drive an hour to drop it off and get warranty work done


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ that's the boat I'm in on the dealer. Smaller things I'll just deal with but if for some reason something major lets go it's good to know they'll handle it. 

Nothing wrong with OG laws, I've been "catch 22" with the differences; the 2's ride sooo smooth & handle well even at high speed, but they absolutely suck on sugar sand trails.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I got these coming in 14x7 with the deal, but unfortunately they probably won't be here till the first part of next week -


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ohhhh i like em alot. Where ya getting em from


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dealer is getting them for me, were part of the deal on the bike. - They're 8 spoke so they'll line up with the side lugs on the law2's.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Gonna look amazing!!!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

sweet man congrats, love the color and those wheels you picked out, and again welcome to the darkside


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's got something like 6 miles on it and already - 



















Just snapped those two with my phone, got a bunch on the camera I'll do a write-up once I upload them. - 2" belt int & exh, 2" to the air box(front/center riser). 

Got the audio tubes finished up last night as well, but didn't think to snap a pic at 1am ish. - Still gotta figure out tires, probably bring my high-lift jack & a section of ply wood & swap them this evening @ camp, lol.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Lookin good Jp. Can't wait to see the lift and ol2's under it!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Snorks worked perfect, only foo-bar is the master cylinder would contact the belt intake beyond half turn so I rolled the lever up @ 45* angle. - May or may not change it, lever didn't bother me any function wise, and I don't want to have to lower the risers or angle them different from the pod. 

Rad will be racked this week; it fought me from Sat evening on, even with multiple trips to the buggy wash with a garden hose & chewing my wrists up reaching in there to try to blast it out. 


Snorks were tested with 2hrs on the bike(lol) has 9hrs57min on it now, I'm sure I'll see the "maintenance required" come on by the time I get it unloaded & cleaned up this evening.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats for sure  and WELCOME to the right side lol


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mnzcg2


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Not only tested the snorks but the whole bike! :rockn: That blue is nice!! I am thinking or replacing my X plastics with either the blue or silver. :bigeyes:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That silver on the commander is insane.......


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

nice bike JP :biggthumpup: sounds like you are breaking it in nice and easy lol.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

While I may not be just light trail riding, I haven't even begun to really "beat" on it yet either. She's seen short bursts @ WOT, but mostly cruising speed & varying throttle. - That said, it's mostly just for warranty purposes anyway. I'm not a believer in "easy break-in", if a part is going to fail it's going to fail whether or not you take it easy on the bike for a while. Once the oil temp has been cycled once or twice if the rings haven't seated they never will. 




Started the "de-stickering" process last night. Thing had like 8 or 10 "caution/warning" labels plastered all around on it. - Started right off with the "Do not operate when under the influence of alcohol or drugs...." because, lets face it, I'd probably never ride the dang thing if I had to go by that....LOL!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congratulations, sir. nice lookin bike.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks! 

All rinsed off from the weekend -


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Lookin good!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks. 

Finishing up my exhaust tonight. Just cutting the end cap off & knocking the spark arrestor out really woke it up on sound & power. I love the tone, but wanted the option of being a little quieter on some of our night/general rides, so instead of welding my snorkel on(just a shorty that comes up to the bottom of the rack) I made a bolt on flange & built a "quiet core" insert that sandwiches in. Can be R&R'd in just a couple minutes via the 4 bolts holding the snorkel on. 

Got pics as usual, have them and the snork pics to upload & will do write-ups for both.- Should have the rad up top tomorrow & will be doing pics & a write-up on it as well.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Exhaust - 









Rad up top (gotta build a custom cover yet) -


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

May be in jail for murder shortly though, dealer dropped the ball and hadn't yet even ordered my wheels. Now they're listed as back-order with an expected ship date of September...............I told them either have them by the end of the week or I'll order them elsewhere and they can pay for them no matter what it cost.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes: sucks about the wheels... rest looks good though!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Wow that's crazy!!! Looks great though man! 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

